# Strava at bike park - disregard the chairlift?



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Is there an easy way to have Strava ignore the chairlift portions of a day at a lift-assisted bike park?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I use an app called Slopes (made for skiing/snowboarding) and pair it with Strava. Slopes takes into account the uplifts. The non-free version shows your runs on a cool 3D map of the mountain.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

There's an app called BikeParkPro which is pretty good if they have you're local bike park in the app. Even if they don't have your park loaded it will still track downhill runs and exclude the lift.

I don't think Strava has an option for downhill parks yet but it would be great if they add it.

Edit: if you want something done on Strava we need to let them know. https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/208224328-Downhill-specific-activity?input_string=downhill&mobile_site=true
I don't think their new feature page gets enough attention. It's pretty pathetic 10 upvotes is a high number of votes. They need more feedback and can't make major decisions on how to spend their time with 10 votes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Someone posted here several years ago that they contacted Strava about this feature, and they responded that it wasn’t something they were interested in developing. Since a bunch of ski trackers use it, and the math can’t be that hard, it seemed like a pretty clear “get bent”. Especially when you look through the activities that they do track, like kiteboarding. 

I’ve always taken the additional seconds to record individual runs because I want to keep my climbing and equipment mileage stats clean. Now that I have a Garmin watch it’s much easier since I just need a few button presses on that, and can leave my phone in my pocket.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

The funny thing is Strava does have a snowboard and ski activity. They literally just need to use the exact same coding and just badge it as downhill mountain bike. Maybe tying in segments will take some time but the ground work is already there and they have plenty of experience making tons of other activity types.

Does seem like a massive middle finger to people who like to ride at downhill parks.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Fajita Dave said:


> The funny thing is Strava does have a snowboard and ski activity. They literally just need to use the exact same coding and just badge it as downhill mountain bike. Maybe tying in segments will take some time but the ground work is already there and they have plenty of experience making tons of other activity types.
> 
> Does seem like a massive middle finger to people who like to ride at downhill parks.


Yeah, especially since they can track the other non-cardio activities already mentioned. I actually didn't know they had a native ski/snowboard setting. I've just used Skitracks or Slopes.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

It's been asked for, for years. I do the same thing as another poster, just have each runs as individual runs. But then that swamps other people's Strava feeds when Mudguard did 10 rides. Really it's one ride. 
It's frustrating when you want to compare climbing stats and your friend has left their GPS on for the whole day!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers. I'll tinker with Slopes and BikeParkPro while probably also Strava-ing each individual run. What a hassle. But if it keeps my stats "clean," it's worth it.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Crazy how outta touch strava can be. I've reached out to them about this and a number of other things and they think its so minor of an issue tht they can't be bothered. I think that they are under funded and all the features that you want already have bullet proof IP's or take up band width tht they cant afford so just go after easy core issues. Strava could be soo much better and someday a bigger company just going to ripp off what they've already done and improve all the features people want


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just being able to tick a box to say "don't count this segment", would be nice.
That would cover ebike climbs, incorrect segment matches etc.
Wouldn't stop the stats counting, but it'd be a start.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

you guys should create a segment out of the lift ride. would be funny to see the leaderboard with 100 guys tied for KOM.


----------



## andrew.baker.142 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a Garmin 830 and a Garmin speed sensor mounted to the front wheel. I recently went to a lift served bike park and just let it record all day. Although the lift portions were captured on the map, the time spent on the lift and distance were not counted towards the day's totals.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

That's interesting. What record settings do you have the Garmin? Auto pause, record every second?
I have a wheel sensor but have never tested to see if it's signal over rides rides the GPS. IE wheel not moving but bike still is.


----------



## andrew.baker.142 (Jul 4, 2020)

My Garmin is set to record on 1 sec intervals with auto pause.

BTW, even with the screen running all day the battery was above 40% when we finished for the day.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wizard604 (Jul 10, 2011)

My solution is to create a separate Strava account for my bike park activities. Having the 2 separate Strava accounts allows me to keep my stats clean. No more worries about the uplifts messing with your climbing stats 

I got tired of waiting for Strava to implement something and this works out to be the perfect solution. The only minor inconvenience is having to log into the correct account when I want to record my bike park days.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

wizard604 said:


> My solution is to create a separate Strava account for my bike park activities. Having the 2 separate Strava accounts allows me to keep my stats clean. No more worries about the uplifts messing with your climbing stats
> 
> I got tired of waiting for Strava to implement something and this works out to be the perfect solution. The only minor inconvenience is having to log into the correct account when I want to record my bike park days.


So you don't have a head unit that automatically uploads to Strava from Garmin Connect for example.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

If you save your ride as a snowboard it Strava calculates the number of meters Descended that day.


----------

